# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  What are these?

## Maddymoo

I have noticed these on the tank glass this morning, they look like tiny white worms that wriggle slowly. Does anyone know what they are? Any help will be gratefully appreciated :-)

----------


## Michael

> I have noticed these on the tank glass this morning, they look like tiny white worms that wriggle slowly. Does anyone know what they are? Any help will be gratefully appreciated :-)


Probably planaria, they're harmless but may be a sign you're over feeding a tad.

----------


## Maddymoo

Hmm, I did accidentally feed too much yesterday. Anything in particular I need to do to get rid of them? Thank you x

----------


## Michael

> Hmm, I did accidentally feed too much yesterday. Anything in particular I need to do to get rid of them? Thank you x


Do water changes and feed less. They're harmless unless they die off in large amounts and cause water quality issues.

----------


## Kira Hudson

hi are you on rural or well water i had thos kind of looking things in my tank as a kid my dad called them water hydras wish i had closer pic would help idenifying them

----------


## Tony

I would say Planaria also. Pretty common in overfed, over crowed, new, or poor water quality tanks. Water changes and smaller or less frequent feedings will keep them under control. They are harmless none the less.
Are they in your frog setup or your fish tank?

----------


## Tony

> hi are you on rural or well water i had thos kind of looking things in my tank as a kid my dad called them water hydras wish i had closer pic would help idenifying them


I was under the impression hydras had lots of arms like a squid. They are also not really scavengers, but more of a predator. There would have to be a decent food source present for them to outbreak in the quanity seen here.

----------

